# New to the site



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi everyone, Great site. I'm an avid haunter from Northwest NJ. Like most of you I started small and grew from there. I'm really looking forward to sharing my expiriances and learning from all of you. Every year my haunt get's bigger and bigger and I'm now known as the crazy guy on the hill that starts halloween decorating 4-5 weeks before the magic night. I went from having 10 TOTs to well over 400. My house is Just outside of the main section of town and is on a very steep hill which has major drawbacks as well as some benifits. It's a constant struggle to design and implement many of the props that many of you have due to my topography. I'll hopefully be posting some vids and pics soon of my Axworthy, FCG, Coffin/fogger, Grave crawler, and my first pneumatic prop which was rather overambitious. (I'm sooo hooked). I'm also getting better and better at foamwork thanks to all of the information out there (and in here). Some of the props in here are absolutely incredible and have really stimulated my imagination and ambition. My list of 2010 haunt projects has grown out of control. I can't wait to get started. Keep up the great work everyone.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/user/bionicdr#p/a/u/2/sDaO4Vi__HA I'm trying to post a link to my videos. Hope this works.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Seems like it worked. Here's my first pneumatic prop. It's http://www.youtube.com/user/bionicdr#p/a/u/1/E3jD63x3LgANight time video so it's not super clear.... but clear enough to get the idea. Next year I will be fully documenting my haunt.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

One last link till I learn how to embed. Perhaps someone can help me with that??


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Guess I did it.. ROFLOL


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome to HauntForum!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the forum! Your 1st pneumatic prop looks like it worked great!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum niblique!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, Niblique!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome aboard. If interested, feel free to join the NJ/PA Haunters group once a month to do some prop making. We love new meat...hehehe! Details are always listed in the Gatherings section.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

welcome to the forum have fun there's alot to see here and some awsome people too!!!!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Welcome to the forum you have some really cool props! I hope you consider coming to the NJ/PA Make and Take.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone. Sorry for the poor (lighting) quality of my posted videos. I've gotta invest some time next year documenting my haunt. Since I design and build everything myself I always run short of time and forget to take pics and videos. I only have these vids thanks to my Mom and her digital camera. 

Trish, I'm VERY interested in your haunters group and will take a look.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

[URL="object width="425" height="344">







[/URL] Axworthy test post


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Hia!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum! One of our members is in Blairstown close to you.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Wow, you do have a steep yard. Thank's for sharing the links with us. We love to watch.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Yes my yard is steep indeed, but it makes for a very 3-D haunt and the view is spectacular (espcially of the kids getting scared LOL They are soo proud to make it to the top and are rewarded handsomely). I have spent the last 3 years in ladders mounting elevated props. My Axworthys are 20' high overhead when comming up the driveway, but are almost touchable from my front patio. Kids never even know there is candy in front of them as they walk onto my main patio because they are looking up and around. My Vids are soo poor compared to others in here. I had NO time to properly document my haunt, so my Mom in her infinite wisdom used her dinky photo camera to take these few precious vids during a pre-halloween party. The daylight vids are 3 weeks prior to halloween and litterally nothing else was set up. My entire display relies on a batallion of light fixtures including UV to make it look enriched (Does anyone else hate the national change of daylight savings time??) My electric bill quadruples in october as I test, build , focus lights and prepare every night in october for my favorite night of the year. But I would have it no other way. The other drawback to my property is that my main display area IS my driveway, so I have struggled with the fact that I can't set most of my props up a week or two in advance and just leave them in place. A huge design delemma. I desparately want to encorporate some scenes that have mystery around the corner and still allow me to exit and enter my home without dismantling an army of props. I am working diligently to remedy this and my brain is burning (can't you smell it??) in an effort to make everything modular and foldable (daily) and still have an impressive display of animatronics and scenes. Anyway, I must say that I am deeply humbled by what I have seen in here. I have SOO far to go.... I think that My epitath will say that "halloween killed him".


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------

